# just ordered a guhong diy from lightake



## number1failure (Sep 8, 2010)

I just ordered a Dayan GuHong White DIY from Lightake. Has anyone else gotten theirs on Lightake? If so, how fast did it ship?


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 8, 2010)

1-2 weeks for shipping for most items.


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

Couldn't you just put this into the One question answer thread? Or the lightake thread? Was a new one all that necessary?

I don't know how long it takes. I'll be placing a $200 order on 10th. Lets see what happens.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Sep 9, 2010)

theace said:


> Couldn't you just put this into the One question answer thread? Or the lightake thread? Was a new one all that necessary?
> 
> I don't know how long it takes. I'll be placing a $200 order on 10th. Lets see what happens.



that's alot 

hope everything goes well for you


----------



## theace (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks  i'm planning to get dhl


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 9, 2010)

2 weeks and 1 day.... still no package for me. Living in Norway. Yeye.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 9, 2010)

I paid $23 extra for '5 day' EMS shipping to make sure I got it a package before a competition, and it has taken about 9 days, not coming before the comp.

Let me warn you though: DIY Dayan Guhongs have a very bad core - one of the holes isn't big enough to get a screw in. Unless you can get the plastic out with a knife (which I haven't been able to do), you'll need a new core.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I paid $23 extra for '5 day' EMS shipping to make sure I got it a package before a competition, and it has taken about 9 days, not coming before the comp.
> 
> Let me warn you though: DIY Dayan Guhongs have a very bad core - one of the holes isn't big enough to get a screw in. Unless you can get the plastic out with a knife (which I haven't been able to do), you'll need a new core.



I just force the screw in,


----------



## Thompson (Sep 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Let me warn you though: DIY Dayan Guhongs have a very bad core - one of the holes isn't big enough to get a screw in. Unless you can get the plastic out with a knife (which I haven't been able to do), you'll need a new core.



What kind of core? I had no problem with mine.


----------



## bobso2 (Sep 9, 2010)

My package arrived superfast it was 8 days after I ordered

I did not have any problem with the core


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 9, 2010)

My GuHong came from lightake in 9 days!


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> My GuHong came from lightake in 9 days!


wow, my lightake orders always take AGES!!!


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> My GuHong came from lightake in 9 days!



Where you located?


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> *I paid $23 extra for '5 day' EMS shipping to make sure I got it a package before a competition, and it has taken about 9 days, not coming before the comp.*
> Let me warn you though: DIY Dayan Guhongs have a very bad core - one of the holes isn't big enough to get a screw in. Unless you can get the plastic out with a knife (which I haven't been able to do), you'll need a new core.


Refund your money/sue them :tu


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $23 extra for '5 day' EMS shipping to make sure I got it a package before a competition, and it has taken about 9 days, not coming before the comp.
> ...



Couldn't that break it? Lol be careful


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 11, 2010)

Just force in the screw. Really. and using a knife/screwdriver to cut out excess plastic might also help.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 11, 2010)

It takes about 2 to 2 1/2 weeks for shipping and delivery combined. Their customer service is excellent if you have any problems.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 11, 2010)

I made my most recent order the 20th of August. Heard nothing for a while, contacted them, Emma said it's being collected and reminded them to ship it as soon as possible, I got this e-mail the first of September.

It still hasn't been shipped. Which is really disappointing because my first order arrived to my house 6 days after ordering.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 11, 2010)

theace said:


> SixSidedCube said:
> 
> 
> > My GuHong came from lightake in 9 days!
> ...



Im in New Zealand.


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice. It took them about 14 days to deliver to India the last time I ordered. But that was popbuying. This time though, Jack's givem me free EMS cuz my order is like $230!


----------

